# oil painting?



## lordraptor1 (Mar 10, 2002)

anyone do oil painting or acrylic painting? just curious as i recently picked up acrylic painting and i got a bob ross master paint set today thinking i might want to try my hand at oils and make some happy little trees (not sure if i am going to try oil or just take it back for a refund.


----------



## mywork08 (May 7, 2010)

hey try this easy one


----------



## JasonZ (Jul 17, 2007)

I do some oil painting.


----------



## kevin456 (Jun 30, 2011)

*Wow really nice painting dude...yeah i do oil paintings..because i love do painting in my free time.if you wanna design to draw oil painting then find on google .*

*Wimbledon 2011 Live Streaming*


----------



## rcsteve (Sep 28, 2009)

Check this artist out Craneyart.com she just started a on line gallery she does acrylic abstract on canvas...Really cool paintings...


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

My wife does watercolor.


----------



## dreamer 2.0 (May 11, 2007)

I have a set of oil paints but still don't know enough about using them. Hoping to take a beginner's class this year or next. Gotta get new glasses first!


----------



## hobstrabbie (Aug 15, 2012)

That's great! I want to try watercolor and I'm looking for classes or good online tutorials. I've been having a hard time searching. I'm new here, btw. Hello everyone!


----------

